# 3rd haul this month =( GOING BROKE



## trammie (Oct 22, 2008)

Who says the economy is going down? I'm stimulating as much as I can! LoL I've had so many hauls its exhausting. But here's my most recent one from Thursday I believe =) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








So I got Dramatically Different moisturizer from Clinique which came with a bunch of freebies! 
3 Step Clinique
Dazzleglasses in Baby Sparks, Miss Dynamite & Love Alert
MSF in Petticoat, Soft & Gentle & So Ceylon
Shishiedo Pureness Foam Cleanser
Emote Shaping Powder
Fafi Gloss in Cult Fave
183 Brush!
MSF Natural in Medium & Shimmer
Adoring Carmine face brush set
& Blackground p/p

Gosh this month I have been broker than ever. =( It would be good not to owe the bank haha.​


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 22, 2008)

wow great haul! i know how you feel! tomorrow will be my third time at MAC in three weeks, so i can pick up the adoring carmine and passions of red stuff.. these holiday collections are killer for every ones wallets!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 22, 2008)

Great Haul...I too have been hauling a lot this month...But I have collectively stopped...My pocket has a permanent M hole in it!! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

whoa 3 Hauls in one month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Share! great haul, enjoy!


----------



## yodagirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Awesome haul! You got some great stuff...Enjoy!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 23, 2008)

You sound like me! And sadly seeing your haul makes me want to go back and order some items I did pass up on! but after (5!!) my orders on maccosmetics.com this month I really aught to cut myself off for 3 or 4 months! lol


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_You sound like me! And sadly seeing your haul makes me want to go back and order some items I did pass up on! but after (5!!) my orders on maccosmetics.com this month I really aught to cut myself off for 3 or 4 months! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too...I am so embarressed at the amount of black boxes that have been delivered just this week....Thank God my dh works the next two days he might miss the next 3 that are on their way!!


----------



## ticki (Oct 23, 2008)

wah!  i hear you!  i can't stop myself.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Oct 23, 2008)

great haul !
enjoy


----------



## sexysellerie (Oct 23, 2008)

Girl, you bought really nice stuff!

And from what I can see I love the "Love Alert".
Have a nice day


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 23, 2008)

Amazing haul! Yes, what would the economy do without us hauling specktralettes? I had some serious hauls this month, too. My wallet is moaning from exhaustion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enjoy all of your great new goodies


----------



## Indian Barbie (Oct 23, 2008)

Serious haulage


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 23, 2008)

Awesome Haul! What do you think of the brush set? I'm in two minds about buying them :-S


----------



## n_c (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## trammie (Oct 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldjewels* 

 
_Awesome Haul! What do you think of the brush set? I'm in two minds about buying them :-S_

 
I personally lovee the brush sets. I have a few in FS, but the SE are easy to carry around and great for using as extras. For me I use the 187SE as a blush so it applies more evenly and sheer compared to my blush brush that packs on blush lol.

Thanks everyone for the comments, I, too, am guilty of having these black boxes haha. The other day my boyfriend came home and was like 

"Your little black box came, I can't believe you got MORE! Like a table & drawers full of MAC isn't enough!" hahahah Of course NOT!


----------



## melliquor (Oct 25, 2008)

Love your haul... i so want those red brushes.


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 25, 2008)

wow great


----------



## Glimmergem (Oct 27, 2008)

Way to support the economy!! Great haul!


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trammie* 

 
_I personally lovee the brush sets. I have a few in FS, but the SE are easy to carry around and great for using as extras. For me I use the 187SE as a blush so it applies more evenly and sheer compared to my blush brush that packs on blush lol.

Thanks everyone for the comments, I, too, am guilty of having these black boxes haha. The other day my boyfriend came home and was like 

"Your little black box came, I can't believe you got MORE! Like a table & drawers full of MAC isn't enough!" hahahah Of course NOT! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks, I did end up ordering them!


----------



## redshesaidred (Nov 6, 2008)

i hear you !


----------

